# Paph. Chamberlainianum fungus?



## magnoliasplanties (Mar 16, 2022)

Hey everyone, I noticed today on my paph that it was a little wilted and there’s brown patches on the leaf of the new growth? Can anyone tell me what it is? Should I just leave the leaf alone or should I be treating it will something? I grow indoors with t8 led lights about a foot above the plant on a shelf for reference


----------



## MourningStar (Jun 16, 2022)

This appears bacterial to me.
What’s your air movement like? How do you water?


----------

